# BFP - bleeding 11 days after 5 day blastocyst transfer.



## Petal82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Can anyone offer any advice regarding bleeding 11 days after blastocyst transfer. I had my BFP today but started with light brown discharge yesterday which has throughout today has turned to light/ small amount of red loss with back ache and slight cramping. My clinic have advised me to increase cyclogest to 3 per day instead of 2 and stop aspirin. I have to retest on sat-   for a BFP again on sat. Has anyone else experienced bleeding like this? I'm worrying its not implantation and is AF? Any advice would be appreciated. Petal x


----------



## Roodkate (Jun 21, 2012)

It seems to happen quiet often on here. Try to relax and do nothing strenuous, good luck.


----------



## Petal82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you roodkate, I am really panicking and fearing the worst. X


----------



## Roodkate (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh and positive vibe that embie!


----------



## frenchie999 (Feb 1, 2013)

I have the exact same problem! My otd is Monday but i have  bfp now and ive had episodes of bleeding, its not bad or anything like af but its so worrying! From what i can gather so long as its isnt heavy along with pains then its normal!

Mines on & off and mostly brown, yuk! Let me know how saturday goes


----------



## Petal82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks frenchie. Mine is light but pale red- still very worrying. Really hope you get your BFP Monday. I don't have any pains and it is mainly when I wipe - TMI sorry!!! I'm hoping it doesnt get any heavier/ preferably just stops! Guessing that's too much to ask. Good luck for mon- I'm sure your BFP will stay. Brown and on & off sounds good


----------



## frenchie999 (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah i dont have any pain either, just the odd twinge now and again! Oh i hope your bfp sticks too!! Hopefully all will be okay for us both


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

How are you doing now, Petal?

Sue


----------



## Petal82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi sue - bleeding has stopped, still getting strong positives on test at home, had beta hcg done yesterday at the clinic so I'm just waiting for results today   scan booked for thurs if all goes well. Still trying to remain positive. How are you? Xx


----------



## Petal82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Just wanted to give an update on things- beta hcg is 336, clinic said anything over 150 and they're happy. So far so good. Back to clinic on thurs for repeat hcg and scan.   it'll stay that way and everything on thurs will be ok. No more bleeding. Clinic said ivf pregnancies do tend to bleed more - still terrifying when it happens to you though. If there's anyone out there now who has had a BFP and is bleeding there is always hope. Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Excellent news, Petal!!!  Congratulations!!!       

Sue


----------



## Jayney123 (Feb 5, 2013)

HI Peta, 

Just wanted to add that I've had two lots of light red bleeding (seven day post 5dt and 18/19 days p5dt) which lasted about a day and a half. I'm currently 6 weeks and two days pregnant (I literally couldn't believe it when I had a positive test 16 days p5dt). 

After the first bleed I had my progesterone checked and it was low (only 37.6, they want it to be over 100) so they started me on the gesterone injections daily. My Beta 16 dp5dt was 1236 which they were happy about.

Got my seven week scan next Tues and am pretty scared but I honestly didn't think I'd even get to this stage with the bleeding. Doc says it could just be one of those things, it's not at all uncommon. Also, I've not had many symptoms apart from sore boobs and strong sense of smell which has since diminished...

Hope my story helps. Good luck Thursday x

Jayne


----------



## Petal82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks Jayne- that has reassured me. Good to hear a positive story as all the bleeding relating stoties can sometimes be so negative. Good luck with your scan and what a fab beta hcg result   it is so surreal isn't it?! BFP is something I did not visualise/ was scared to imagine. Trying to remain positive. Good luck & let us know how scan goes. X


----------



## Jayney123 (Feb 5, 2013)

The internet is a double-edged sword when you're desperate for answers  The whole IVF experience has been surreal to be honest. I've known since I was 19 that I couldn't have kids naturally because I had a very bad appendicitis and it blocked my tubes so I've lived with this my whole life. I sort of never allowed myself to truly believe I'd be a mum one day so still a bit scared it's all a dream that might end.

Anyway! Lets hope the baby/babies (we had two put back) stick around! I'll keep you posted if you would do likewise.

Jayne

ps I have low AMH too. Lucky white heather!


----------



## Petal82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Jayne- will definitely keep you informed of what happens. We have our scan tomorrow so fingers crossed its ok. Good luck for your scan next week xxxx


----------



## Jayney123 (Feb 5, 2013)

Good luck! Sure you won't need it  xxx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey girls, how are you getting on as I have the same thing going on at the moment and I'm freaking out.... No pains like I'd normally have when AF is on her way but even so this blood is very unnerving.  

Petal, how was your scan today?? Hope all is ok xx

Frenchie, how are u getting on since Monday? Is it sinking in yet?xx

Janey - good luck for Tuesday, has your bleeding now stopped totally??xx


----------



## Petal82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Bambibaby- try not to worry. After all my reading of google/ researching ... a lot of ivf-ers bleed- more so than natural pregnancies. I read an article where it said that they believe it to be a good sign if bleeding occurs around the time of testing. Mainly due to implantation. Try not to panic and remain positive. When was your BFP? I found the bleeding to be terrifying too so you're not alone. How long have you been bleeding for? Is it red/brown? I know tmi!!!!  Keep us posted how things go. 

Afm- had my scan. No active bleeding seen in uterus   sack seen although no heart beat as its too early I am only just 5 weeks so that has unnerved me, although clinic aren't concerned- I am being rescanned next Thursday. So just got to sit tight until then- more waiting   I have to remain in the increased cyclogest dose and continue with progesterone injections. Its the unknown that is so stressful. Hang in the bambibaby.

 to everyone else xx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Petal - that sounds great news, your baby doesn't get a heartbeat until 6weeks so that's why they will have u in for another scan next week. There isn't anything to worry about.

I've not tested yet, my OTD isn't until tues 12th so I'm only 8dp2dt. Just praying is implantation and not just af showing her face early. 

Thanks for the PMA hunny and right back atcha for your 6 week scan    xx


----------



## Jayney123 (Feb 5, 2013)

Evening ladies, 

Petal, sounds like you are heading in the right direction! They wouldn't scan me when I had the bleeding cause said it was too early to see anything till 7 weeks so I'm sure you'll have good news with your next scan.

Bambi, I only bled for about a day and a half both times and none since last time over a week ago so I'm hoping that's good news. My sister bled at five weeks and 8 weeks and I mean proper period-style and she has a beautiful six months old daughter now so please don't despair! (If my boyfriend read this he'd laugh his ass of cause I'm the queen of despair right now )

Lets stay in touch. Keeping everything crosses for us all xxx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you Janey, it's so lovely to have support on here!! And you're right, I'm normally the same, it's so much easier to be optimistic and be rational about other people's symptoms, just when it's your own you lose your mind completely 

Wishing u a healthy and happy pregnancy and keep us posted with how you get on xx


----------



## Jayney123 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey ladies, as promised here's my update... Had scan today at 7weeks 2 days and all is well. Our coffe bean Measures 1cm and heart beat about 120. It's amazing that something so small can have such a complex thing as a heart! My boyfriend was quite bowled over when he saw it. I was too relieved to even cry, just so glad we got over yet another IVF hurdle.

I mentioned bleeding and he said its very common and not to worry.

Petal, I know you have your scan tomorrow so good luck. I'm sure it'll be good news. I was so scared today and had a positive outcome so I hope it gives you some extra confidence.Please let me know how you get on.

Thanks everyone for the support. I'm wishing you all the very best of luck.
Jayne xxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

janey that's great news and gives me some confidence as i have same situation xx


----------



## Petal82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Janey- what wonderful news. So pleased for you and I bet you feel a sense of relief that another hurdle has been jumped?! Try and relax a little now.   will let you know how I get on tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Petal82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi all, just to let you know that I had my scan today - and saw a beautiful little heartbeat fluttering away   they have dated me at 6 wks 2 days. I have to go back in 2 weeks for another scan, in the meantime I am to continue on cyclogest 3 times a day and the progesterone injections. Feel relieved to see the heartbeat but also still a little apprehensive   hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

petal that is great news, a beautiful heartbeat xxxx 
i am booked in for a blood test and early scan to look for sack on tuesday. i am on 3 pessaries a day, but still having spotting/ bleeding and af cramps, you're updates help keep me sane


----------



## Petal82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yogabunny, stay positive, even on 3 cyclogest pessaries a day I was still spotting/bleeding so fear not. I was very worried, same as you but my clinic told me it was very common. How long have you been spotting for? Try not to worry- easier said than done though I know. Good luck for Tuesday's scan and blood test, let us know how you get on. Are you still testing positive? My husband thinks I'm mental- I bought pregnancy test strips from b&m bargains- pack of three for 99p (just like the ones they use in hospitals) and so far I have tested 14 mornings! Cheaper than clear blue though. It was a little peace of mind for me. Stay strong and rest if you can Xxx


----------



## Jayney123 (Feb 5, 2013)

Woo! Yey Petal! 

So happy for you. I'm sure you're pretty safe to breath out now - although easier said than done. I'm on exactly the same meds as you, and some - daily injection, 3 x cyclogest AND progesterone tables too. I feel slightly bonkers  I'm also on blood thinning stiff called Fragmin. All this till week 12. My boyfriend has become a dab hand at sticking needles on my bum, not very sexy!

Yogabunny, like Petal I have been told over and over how normal this bleeding is so hang in there. Wishing you al the luck in the world for Tuesday. Let us know how you get on.

Petal, good luck with next scan - you're getting loads, I now have to wait til 12 weeks.

I'll keep checking in. 

Keep the faith xxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

thank you so much petal, i started spotting on sunday, i had tested 1-2 weeks on OTD and on Sunday morning (poas addict alert!)
i'm still spotting but is more like on and off bleeding now although brown. i am so crampy, that worries me, i know it could be everything stretching and i am quite small, so i really hope that is what it is. I feel like AF is about to errupt!
a good sign is i tested on tuesday morning on CB and got 2-3 weeks, and this morning on a cheaper one and it was positive.
I think I need your bargain pack, a little peace of mind really helps. My mum bought me my CB digital original tests for OTD and laughed that you could get them in packs of 20, i didn;t laugh, i knew i could easily use 20! 
i am trying to take it easy now, as i notice bleeding is worse when i move around lots, but not really possible to stay in bed all day and i think that makes the cramp worse     

i know you guys understand, but i have been really strong throughout the last years of TTC and today i just cried and cried, as our dream is close but may be so far away. I am bringing back the PMA slowly. 

thankyou janey  , you replied while i was writin my essay!! enjoy your spaced out feeling


----------



## Petal82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Janey, my backside is bruised from all the injections, I have now moved onto my thigh- I'm a nurse but am such a wuss at doing it myself its ridiculous. i have resorted to getting my mum to do it- she's a midwife so is literally as hard as nails and just jabs me   would not let my husband attempt it! Know what you mean about feeling bonkers-progesterone overload!! Janey things sound to be going well with you, it's great to hear other people's stories. 

Yogabunny, your post made me laugh re preggo tests! We are all the same. Seriously these cheapo ones are brilliant. Definitely take it easy with the bleeding, mine was the same- bled more when I was more active- hence I watched the whole first season of downton abbey whilst I was on annual leave to make me sit on my backside! Swear I have put on half a stone already   jokes apart though, I hope you feel ok, think of tomorrow as a new day and put today behind you. I have had meltdown days too and it's completely normal. All these hormones plus stress is not a good combination. You're doing really well. TTC is not an easy game.... And dont underestimate how it takes its toll on you. Look after yourself and invest in a good dvd boxset! My friend who had also gone through ivf (had egg donation from her sister) bought me a little notebook to keep an ivf diary- has been nice to write down how I'm feeling, I'm not normally one for feelings etc etc but have actually feet that writing things down helps. 

Take care and look after yourself   xxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

petal and jayney - did your bleeding/spotting become red? today makes 7 days and it is now red, more than spotting., on and off. 
i am not very optimistic as i can't see how a little one can survive. i know it is just a waiting game. But trying to hang in there and will see if can bring my appointment forward to tomorrow xx


----------



## Petal82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yogabunny- my bleeding was red so try not to worry, I know it's hard. It is so worrying. Hopefully they will bring your scan forward. Let me know what they say. Just rest and take it easy xxxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

thank you petal, dh says the same, your words really help. x


----------



## Jayney123 (Feb 5, 2013)

Mine too - bright red, almost like when you cut yourself and very thin. Are you on Fragmin or any other blood thinning drugs? I was and they stopped them in case it was making the bleeding worse.

Hope they bring your scan forward for peace of mind. Let us know. I'm thinking about you.

Jayne
xxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Jayney, gives me some hope. There was no space today, so am waiting for tomorrow morning, but at least dh can come then. Working from my bed, well mostly not working but trying to! I'm not on any blood thinners, but was taking garlic oil as a supplement so have stopped that as it has blood thinning properties. i think my cramps are from the progesterone, so that has made me feel a bit more confident, and i have POAS (again! ) and it had gone up to 3+ weeks this morning.    
Hope you are doing ok xxx


----------



## Petal82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yogabunny- positive thoughts. Cramps are probably progesterone related; I'm still getting them now. Good idea to stop the garlic oil supplement. Wonderful idea to work from your bed, don't blame you.   for your scan tomorrow. Take it easy xxx


----------



## Jayney123 (Feb 5, 2013)

That's a good sign re the pre test. You know, the longer the spotting goes on and cramping and nothing major comes of it, the more likely it is NOT a miscarriage. Keep that in mind while you wait for your test. I know it's not easy but I promise you - I was not feeling positive at all and got my heartbeat so I'm sure you will too.

x


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Rosie Posie (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Ladies.
Hope it's ok to join your thread.
I'm 7 days past a blast transfer and I am always good at not testing early but I woke this morning to bright red blood and large clots.
I assumed it was my period early so I took a test thinking the bfn would confirm that,  so I was shocked when the test became positive immediately.
My clinic said not to worry and test again on my OTD on friday.
I'm having cramps and passing the odd clot still but your thread is helping me to think positively. I've stopped my aspirin and won't have Clexane today so now it's just a horrid waiting game.


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Jayney and petal, I've been for my scan, it is very early so they can't see alot, but the sac is there, in the right place, it is small though for 5 weeks, only 4mm, so that worries them. It is just a waiting game, they gave me guidance on what to do if miscarry.  They will see me again in 10 days, they don't do bloods, so I am torn whether to pay for some for some reassurance (although they say it doesn't tell you alot) or just wait and see. xx

hi rosie posie hope you are ok.


----------



## Rosie Posie (Mar 10, 2011)

Yoga bunny- its the waiting that's the worst, we would rather no than this torture.
I've just had a big gush of blood so I'm very scared right now that I've put myself on bed rest.


----------



## Petal82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yogabunny- good that the sack was seen on the scan, I was in exactly the same situation as you 2 weeks ago. I'm 7 weeks today. They told me at my five week scan that it measured small- I was obsessed. Not sure whether it made a difference but in the week that followed I ate more as in bigger portions and snacked more. I'm never been one for breakfast would just make do with a banana and a yoghurt but since that 5 week scan have been having bigger breakies and last week at my 6 week scan size was fine. Maybe had nothing to do with it but just make sure you're eating and drinking plenty- I've had to eat through the nausea. Wonder why they haven't done beta hcg? Mind you mine wasn't done at 5 weeks either- think these clinics are just happy if they see a sack.  Hopefully the 10 days will pass quickly. Are you still bleeding? Hope you're ok. Try not to worry, I know it's hard but just think you have got is far and there's no reason why it won't continue.  

Rosie posie- bed rest sounds like a good idea. I had a big gush like that and just rested and then the following day the bleeding stopped.   for you that all is ok x


----------



## Petal82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Rosie posie - meant to say are you on cyclogest? Or any other progesterone drugs? Take care and stay positive. The amount of people I have read about that bleed through a BFP and all is fine. Xx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Petal, that is so good to know, helps me keep some faith, yes I am going to eat more, I find that my digestion is a bit rubbish due to progesterone, get full and crampy and gasey so I will just have to eat lots of small portions. I could get some private blood tests done, but have also been told that they will start to plateau soon so might not tell me much. Will see how I go. I am still bleeding, it is driving me nuts, but the doctor said some people bleed their while pregnancy (please god not me!). Seems crazy that a lo can survive, but it has got through freezing and all sorts so it must be a strong bean xx


----------



## Petal82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Definitely must be a strong bean indeed- keep faith in the little one. Hopefully the bleeding will slow/stop sometime soon. Stay strong and Im sure all will be fine at your next scan. Feed that baby up. Xxxx


----------



## Petal82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Meant to say- to top my stressful month off- my four year old currently has chicken pox (of all the times in the world to get them) and I am awaiting antibody blood result tests ( as my mum can't remember whether I have had them or not! - she remembers by brother having them and thinks I did but can't be 100% sure) so now I'm stressing out that if I haven't had them/have no antibodies then what will happen if I end up with the pox in a few weeks?!   i have antibodies. i honestly didnt think this ivf journey could get any more stressful. Dr google stressing me out x


----------



## Rosie Posie (Mar 10, 2011)

Petal 82- I'm on prontogest, and I'm getting my levels checked tomorrow morning.
Poor you with the added worry of chicken pox.

no bleeding now for 3 hrs.


----------



## Petal82 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm on prontogest injections too, painful! Good news that the bleeding has stopped. Fingers crossed it stays that way xx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

good news rosie   

petal - that is not what you need!   I am sure you will have had them, how long do you have to wait for the results? x


----------



## Petal82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Results should be back tomorrow or Thursday. Xx


----------



## Jayney123 (Feb 5, 2013)

Rosie, similar thing happened to me. I started bleeding (1.5 days) on 9 days post 5DT. I took a test a couple of days later cause I KNEW it would be negative and low and behold it was positive! I then tested on ODT five days afetr that and again positive. One more bleed couple of days after that but nothing since. They said it could just be one of those things of the loss on one embryo and I had two put back.

So, there's no reason why its not positive for you too 

Yogabunny, like I told Petal my clinic wouldn't scan me before 7 weeks cause said they wouldn't see much so don't despair - a sac is a step in the right direction. Everything crossed for you all.

Sta in touch xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Good luck petal, I had bleeding when I had my bfp, I was fine, I did miscarry at 9 weeks 4 days but when I had my bleed I was 5 weeks so was totally unrelated to my miscarriage, blood doesn't always mean doom & gloom & when I miscarried oddly enough I had no bleeding what so ever! 

All the best x


----------



## Jayney123 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi there,

How is everyone getting on? Any updates? I've been spotting a tiny bit again but more relaxed about it now. Got my scan in three weeks. I'm 9 weeks pregnant today x


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Jayney, 9 weeks! I cannot wait to be able to say that. Not long til you can tell the world. Sorry to hear the spot is back, but glad it is just tiny and you are feeling more relaxed about it. My scan is on Thursday, I'm 6 weeks 2 days today. I am still bleeding/ spotting and it's red, no change really. Trying to take it very easy so I have nothing to regret and take each day at a time. Are you back at work as normal? Any plans for the next 3 weeks? xx


----------



## Jayney123 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey, don't worry, you will be. And yes, I haven't taken any time off from three days after transfer. 

Spotting gone again. Let me know how you're going. Sending positive vibes x


----------



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi hope your all ok!! I was bleeding up until I was 9 weeks pregnant and my baby girl was perfectly healthy .born 9lb 2 .my clinic said to me that more and more women have this and try not to worry,my clinic put me on injections but nothing stopped the bleeding it just stopped when I was 9 weeks.anyway good luck to you all xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

thank you madison iris xxxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

hello lovely ladies, unfortunately it's not good news from me, no sac seen, so i have had a miscarriage   Very sad, but I am ok, going to take a week away and come back refreshed. Thanks for your support. Lots of luck to you all for healthy and happy pregnancies xx


----------



## Petal82 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yogabunny- I'm so sorry to read your post. It's so sad  hope you're ok. Take some time to think and rest and refresh yourself, a week away will do you the world of good I'm sure. Stay strong and positive. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Jayney123 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yogabunny, so sorry  

I suppose the only consolation is that you can start to heal now and think about your next try rather than this horrible limbo. The fact you got your positive in the first place is a good thing. You have a few frozen right? 

Thanks for all your support on here - I'll be looking out for your next positive on here. Hope hubby is taking good care of you.

Lots of love,

Jayne x


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

thank you both     
yes we have 3 frozen left as some did not make the thaw, i guess we'll take advice on what to do next. 
i have nhs funding for another frozen and another fresh, i am scared about doing fresh cycle again given the OHSS, but perhaps given my age it is better to do that sooner rather than later.


----------



## Jayney123 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'd prob try one frozen then a full cycle if that didn't work. It's a shorter procedure do you wouldn't lose too much time. I read frosties actually have a higher success rate. Let us know how you get on. Hope you're having a chilled out Eadter break x


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

That's my thoughts too Jayney... and I've read the research too, I definitely found the process so much easier than the fresh. Getting organised, have my list of questions for the consultant and have written to my laproscopy surgeon as i now have questions for him about my tubes and uterus, which i wouldn't even have know to ask him 18 months ago! The things we learn about! I have learnt more in the last 2 years than in years of biology! We fly to spain on wednesday and i cannot wait for a romantic break in the mountains. Hope you are doing well and enjoying easter xxx


----------

